

See What Facebook Publicly Publishes About You - dkhan
http://lifehacker.com/5526429/see-what-facebook-publicly-publishes-about-you?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+lifehacker%2Ffull+%28Lifehacker%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
avk
Neat. Not sure what the following means (I saw it for "Outbox" and a few
others):

{ "error": { "type": "Exception", "message": "You can only access the
\"outbox\" connection for the current user: " } }

Does that mean I have to be logged in to get at that data?

~~~
timdorr
You can only access graph.facebook.com/me/outbox if you're logged in and it's
only accessible for yourself.

------
henrikschroder
Neat, almost nothing about me except four "likes", and two of those is for a
Facebook app I've made.

------
fnid2
Nothing, because I don't have a facebook id.

